# Poor Man's Metal Detector - A Walking Stick



## Kelly (8 d ago)

A friend decided to take up gold mining, then meteorite hunting. For those unaware, meteorite hunters use magnets to test finds. My sense of humor, inspired by the use of magnets and metal detectors for meteorite hunting, pushed me to make this walking stick, which I dubbed the Poor Man's Metal Detector.

The Poor Man's Metal Detector has a rare earth magnet on the end, which, when I set the stick on my cabinet saw, holds it in place at about a 55 degree angle. The magnet has nearly a hundred pound pull power.


----------

